# What is the going rate for Bristlenose at LFS?



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got some fry from a long fin albino female to a marble male. Half the fry are long fins so they are het for albino, marble, and longfin if they aren't showing long fin already. I know the LFS just goes by what is showing so what would I sell the Long Fins and the normals to them for?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Albinos sell for more, normal adult bristle nose can be bought for 5-10$ so I'd guess you can sell to them at 2-4$ each as adults.

Albinos can fetch up to 20$.

Not sure about long fin varieties.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't really want to raise them up to be adults though.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You could sell them online in the for sale/trade section of APC. I'm sure someone would buy or trade for them.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to ask NeonRob, he frequently has regular albinos for sale. I guess it also depends on where you want to sell them...most SWOAPE members give other club members a nice discount...I don't see this quite as often on GCAS and prices seem to be whatever the seller wants for them on Aquabid


----------



## p3purr (Nov 6, 2006)

LFS isn't going to give you much for them. You'd be much better off selling them here or any local aquarium forums. Giving Craigslist a try wouldn't hurt either. ebay and aquabid are also options but may be more of a pain than forums. Shipping isn't that difficult, especially if you use Kordon Breather bags.


----------

